# Christmas present for a friend - aran cardigan



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

I've been knitting all my life. This is a present I have made for a friend for Christmas.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. Making a sweater is on my list for someday!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That is stunning. Can I be your friend?


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

Just stunning. Where can I get this pattern? Your friend will love it!


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Fantastic piece of artwork....very impressive!


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Ooooo, Ahhhhh.
And that was my reaction sitting in front of my computer with no one around to hear!

Redquilter already posted the next thought to fly into my head.

I did some playing around with swatches of cables recently and it was very satisfying!


----------



## kathiebf (Dec 22, 2011)

Fabulous job and beautiful sweater.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Gorgeous and so intircate. I hope to knit this well some day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I want to be your friend. Lol . That is sooooo beautiful. I hope your friend appreciates your work.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Luscious cables; beautiful work!
kat


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What a warm and beautiful gift for a special friend. Hope she thinks of you every time she wears it.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Breathtaking! She will treasure it. Your work is fantastic.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

You sure have been knitting all your life and boy does it show! Amazing work


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow just wow


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Eilish said:


> I've been knitting all my life. This is a present I have made for a friend for Christmas.


Must be a very good friend to diserve a beautiful sweater like that...bet it's wool too. GREAT WORK!!!!

Merry CHRISTmas!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

thank you all for your nice comments i love to knit and i must have done hundreds ao jumpers and other things for my family and friends may you all have a lovely christmas


----------



## Betilda60 (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW! Someone is sure a lucky friend...can I be a lucky friend...


----------



## Betilda60 (Dec 13, 2011)

Where could I get that pattern?


----------



## Betilda60 (Dec 13, 2011)

That soooo beautiful, and my favorite color...how long did it take you to make the beautiful piece of art?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful cardigan x


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

This is a work of art - lucky, lucky friend - have a wonderful Christmas yourself.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

a very special friend...love the color and the buttons...how long did it take you?


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

love the sweater you did a great job


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

That is just beautiful, and really love the colour.
Happy Xmas.
Cheers Helen


----------



## babyface (Dec 5, 2011)

beautiful work!!!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

That is one lucky friend, I love doing Aran.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely first class . The collar is immaculate. Merry Christmas


----------



## das (Aug 29, 2011)

So beautiful, you did a fabulous job! Would love to have pattern if you can share.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gorgeous work! Lucky friend.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

She must be a VERY GOOD friend! lol! You did a fantastic job and I love the yarn you chose. I bet your friend wears this a lot!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

beautiful....what a lucky "friend"


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

great work I see years of wear with this on,nice gift


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful job. I have always wanted to knit a aran sweater, this pattern is gorgeous. May I ask wher you purchased the pattern and who published it? Also what yarn did you use? a very lucky friend that you made this for.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is beautiful! How lucky your friend is!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is so beautiful, and lovely colour. Your friend will love it, I know I would. Leonora


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful. You must have a very special friend. May they wear it in good health and happiness. Lovely, lovely knitting.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Absolutly beautiful. I enjoy the challanges of aran knitting.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

well done! your friend is lucky!


----------



## kateeskloset (Oct 26, 2011)

absolutely beautiful. I have done similar in crochet, as well as a crocheted aran afghan. Both are very warm.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

WOW. That is a beautiful piece of work. Your friend must have been thrilled to receive it.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lucky friend! And lucky you to be so talented! Absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## niner (Oct 29, 2011)

Eilish said:


> I've been knitting all my life. This is a present I have made for a friend for Christmas.


That is stunning ! Your friend is very fortunate. She must be a very good friend and appreciated by you.
Couldn't be more beautiful.


----------



## samson402 (Dec 3, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! How awesome is that!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow...that is fabulous!
I must teach my friends to knit...and quickly!


----------



## karole (Jun 15, 2011)

so beautiful and very nice work


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gorgeous, your friend will love it


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Aran sweaters are my favourite thing to knit followed by anything I can incorporate the many different stitch patterns into (hats, mitts, scarfs, socks. Your work is stunning and I'm sure your friend will treasure it forever.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful and I'd love to be your friend!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Truly beautiful, your friend has a real friend in you.


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. And, what a special friend you are!!!!!!!!! You are an accomplished knitter. Your friend will be so thrilled. 

Merry Christmas!

MaryAnn


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to be your friend.too!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater. I wish I had a friend like you.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

wow is what i say cant imagine knitting something with all this detail...wonderful job!


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

I humbly bow to your talent! I have knitted for many, many years and am still afraid to try a sweater. Maybe one day. Hugs and happy knitting.


----------



## plentyburger (Jun 13, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous and you did a splendid job! What a gift for a friend to treasure forever.


----------



## pdearing (Nov 25, 2011)

Eilish said:


> I've been knitting all my life. This is a present I have made for a friend for Christmas.


Incredibly beautiful and elegant work. Outstanding. I printed it to show my wife. Really neat.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Take my breath away....... these are beautiful and so well done. Kudos to you!!


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

Just too beautiful for words. I'm Irish and would love to be your friend. Merry Christmas


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh how beautiful. I've been knitting (off and on) all my life too, but never reached the "advanced" knitter category. I have learned a lot on this site in the last month though, so maybe someday soon I'll have the courage to try a pattern as intricate as this. You friend is very lucky!


----------



## luvprettycolors (Aug 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! You did a fantastic job. Is it possible to get the pattern? I have a friend who would love a sweater like this.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

what a lucky friend- this is a wonderful gift!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

What a wonderful sweater!! Stunning work!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

it's beautiful


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

may I be your friend? it is beautiful!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Very Beautiful


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Fantastic cardigan


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

This is positively stunning and your friend is just going to treasure this. It is just beautiful. I love it.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

What is the name of the yarn; love the color.


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

What a beautiful and kind gift! Your work is so good! You'll both be blessed this year in the giving and receiving! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful' Lucky friend.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Beautiful! You have a very lucky friend!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Lovely. A labor of love. Lucky friend.

SEA


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

WOW this is just lovely, hope you tell us where to get that pattern, Merry Christmas to you and the Family


----------



## 6grands (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## theladyinblue (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful.....how do I get on your Christmas list next year......: )


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Your friend is very fortunate; it's stunning!!


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love knitting arans. Just a handy tip - when you cast on for the fronts add on the stitches for the button band and buttonhole band. Knit the bottom rib the same, not forgetting the first buttonhole. When this is done transfer the band stitches onto a safety pin and continue with your knitting. To finish knitting the bands knit the stitches from the pin casting on one stitch at the inner edge for sewing up, this gives a neat bottom with no join


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

What a perfectly beautiful sweater! Lucky friend.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is a perfect sweater. I'll bet your friend wears it forever and then it is passed down! Just wonderful.


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

What can I say except that it's gorgeous!!! Lovely workmanship. Your friend is one lucky Gal. Thank you so much for sharing and thank you for the pics.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Love that pattern as I love to knit that kind of sweaters. Would love to know where you found that pattern.


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

An excellent job you did of that cardigan/jacket. I love the colour as I too have wool that colour to eventually knit something for myself with. Your cables are perfect.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

I wish I was your friend Eilish its gorgeous x


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

That sweater is just gorgeous! Beautiful color and even more beautiful hand work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> Wow, just wow!


I second that comment! That is just a stunning sweater!

Do you have a pattern? I really want to try my hand at Aran knitting, and my MIL lives in the Netherlands where it is far colder in the winter than it is here in NC. She would be over the moon with a sweater like this one, even if it isn't this particular pattern. If you would, please tell me where you got the pattern and/or how I can get the pattern for myself! Thank you so much! Beautiful work!


----------



## Knitstoomuch (Dec 14, 2011)

Wonderful. If ever you need another friend I'm on call.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Please add me to your list of wanting to know where you got the pattern and what kind of yarn you used. It's beautiful.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful!! Lucky friend.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, lovely work and lucky friend.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

what a beautiful gift, what knitting, just gorgeous    :thumbup:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

What a great friend you are to make such a beautiful sweater for your friend! I should have such a friend!!


----------



## gaseniorgal (Oct 29, 2011)

Such a beautiful sweater and my favorite colors. You did a great job should be very proud.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

You have a very lucky friend. Happy knitting. Rita


----------



## drea1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

What an absolutely beautiful gift.

If I were even to attempt to knit a sweater it would take me years and it still would NEVER look as WONDERFUL as your knitting abilities!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rose Lizotte (Oct 13, 2011)

Just BEAUTIFUL !....I would love that pattern


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL SWEATER YOU HAVE MADE UP FOR YOUR FRIEND! 

LOTS OF LOVE HAS GONE INTO THE MAKING.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Your friend just called me and said for you to send the sweater to me..... Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater and I love the yarn you used. Your knitting is impressive. I'm certain your friend will absolutely love and treasure this gift.


----------



## loribelle (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow! I am in awe of the ladies that can create something so beautiful.


----------



## loribelle (Sep 16, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Your friend just called me and said for you to send the sweater to me..... Absolutely beautiful.


No, she told ME that I can have it!!! :lol: So, so beautiful.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Great job, lovely sweater


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

Magnificent!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Your friend just called me and said for you to send the sweater to me..... Absolutely beautiful.


HAHAHA!! Good one!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful, lucky friend


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Your cardigan is gorgeous and what a gift for a friend. Looking at the stitch details, I know that you spent some serious time making this. And the buttons that you chose for your sweater are perfect! 

Beautiful, and I hope that your friend will treasure all of your hard work on this one forever!

Great job!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

pittypat:

That's a good one! Too too funny!


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

WOW! Absolutely gorgeous! Your friend is soooo lucky! What yarn did you use? Merry Christmas. Dot


----------



## barbarairene (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW WOW and PLEASE PLEASE send link to pattern! Love Aran and cardigans and raglan. Really you have done a beautiful job.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my! The sweater is exquisite. Such beautiful details and workmanship. What a wonderful friend you are to have spent so much time making such a special gift for your friend. I am sure she will treasure it forever!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Pattern, color and perfect stitching. Thank you for sharing and Merry Christmas.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Your friend just called me and said for you to send the sweater to me..... Absolutely beautiful.


Nope, she called me first!!! Could we share? You could wear it one month and then I could wear it the other month. Sound good?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wonderful job and lucky lucky friend.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

This sweater just takes my breath away. It is so beautiful. You are so talented with all the cables and different stitches. Your friend will love it and is so blessed to received such a loving gift from the heart.
Shirley


----------



## wagytails (Apr 11, 2011)

What a lucky friend. Beautiful.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky Friend! Excellent work!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Fabulous! Wow - what a beautiful gift.


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgous!! Wish you were my friend!! Kathy B


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

That is too beautiful. It is perfect in color and pattern and your work is too. Anytime you need another friend, just remember me.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice pattern and great job of knitting!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I am sure your friend will be very pleased. Your sweater is
beautiful. What a wonderful and thoughtful gift.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

The sweater is perfection -- the color, style, stitches, etc.!!! :thumbup: We are all out here drooling! I would also like to know where I can get the pattern.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

LUCKY FRIEND!!!!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a gorgeous sweater! What a great gift.


----------



## jckelly (Jul 29, 2011)

The sweater is just beautiful. I really like the color also. Wish I was your friend.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

What a beautiful cardigan and friend.


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

This is one of the prettiest hand knitted sweaters I have ever seen. What gorgeous yarn and what a beautiful pattern. She will love it.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I am in awe of your exquisite sweater. Looking at the picture, we can feel the love that you put into it.

Welcome to the forum, and please show us more treasures.

Carolyn


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! What lovely work and a gorgeous color.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Could I be your friend ?????//


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

VERY NICE....this person is very lucky.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

NOw that is a gift that will keep on giving for grnerations


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

are you the lady that knits all the baby and dalls clothes i just adore them and where do you get the patterns i am almost 75 and i just love to knit cannot jusy sit down without something in my hands have a lovely christmas i go to brisban at least once a year my 2 nieces live there


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

are you the lady that knits all the baby and dalls clothes i just adore them and where do you get the patterns i am almost 75 and i just love to knit cannot jusy sit down without something in my hands have a lovely christmas i go to brisban at least once a year my 2 nieces live there


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater/jumper you have knitted for your friend.

I aspire to knitting a sweater like this one day.


----------



## nanafitz (Sep 10, 2011)

Please add me to either the list of friends to knit for or a copy of pattern and type of yarn used. This is gorgeous


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

And i agree with all the comments, just stunning hard to whack the oul aran sweaters everyone should have one .then we would never feel the cold,, this ones a treasure,


----------



## neepers (Apr 10, 2011)

Heirloom quality with love in every stitch. Can't beat this kind of friendship.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I say wow too! What an exquisite job and beautiful color! Is the pattern available anywhere online? I love that cable pattern, and the seed stitch highlighting it. Did this take you months to make?? Lucky friend!


----------



## Jacklyn (Feb 22, 2011)

Just a beautiful sweater! Your friend will certainly wear it with pride.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Very very nice. Well done. And welcome to KP.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just beautiful, lucky friend. Wonderful work :thumbup:


----------



## Gmalibby (Dec 12, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. A work of perfection. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

beautiful Work.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

You did a great job!!! I love to knit arans.


----------



## granny to 07 (Mar 12, 2011)

please. could you share the pattern, or tell me where I could acquire it. That sweater is beautiful.


----------



## jckelly (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, I agree. The sweater is beautiful and I would love to know what pattern you used.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

This sweater is stunning! I wish I could do half as well and I've been knitting all my life, too. I'll bookmark this for inspiration. Thanks.


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

fantastic work done... congratulations to your friend.....


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think you need another friend! I'm available! 

The sweater is simply wonderful! Lucky friend! 
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

redquilter said:


> That is stunning. Can I be your friend?


me too--where did you find the pattern???


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Eilish said:


> I've been knitting all my life. This is a present I have made for a friend for Christmas.


O my gosh! Hokey Petes! What a beautiful sweater! It must have taken a long time to make.


----------



## ilv2kt (Nov 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! Beautiful


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

"Walking in a winter wonderland..." would be really comfy cozy wearing this Aran cardigan.
Well done!!!


----------



## mollybygolly (Apr 15, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning. What a lucky friend. What kind of yarn did you use. Can't believe in 11 pages of replies, I was the first to ask this. It looks multi colored.


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Your friend is so blessed to have you as a friend. The sweater is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

Must be a highly valued friend! Lucky person! Beautiful job and I LOVE the color choice.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

your friend is so lucky to have someone who loves her as much as you do. gorgeous cardi :thumbup:


----------



## barb1918 (Oct 14, 2011)

what a lovely gift.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

That is just so beautiful, breath-taking!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Lucky friend. That is gorgeous.


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, you are so talented! What fine work.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is simply gorgeous. Lucky Lady.


----------



## Zarifa (Dec 27, 2011)

Eilish said:


> I've been knitting all my life. This is a present I have made for a friend for Christmas.


Where did you get the pattern? I have been knitting for a very very long time and have knitted a sweater like this one but I do like this one very much.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Very lucky friend. Lovely work. :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## hcanton20 (Dec 15, 2011)

beautiful work. looks so cozy.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the lovely encouraging comments.

For everyone that has asked for the pattern, it is quite an old pattern which was issued in Australia about 20 years ago. The title is *Sunbeam Aran and the number is 0157*. The back of the pattern does have copyright restrictions and *for that reason alone I'm nervous about putting it up here. I have done an extensive search of the internet but can't find it uploaded anywhere for purchase.

If you look on line for an Aran jacket pattern with a raglan sleeve that would give you the basis to work on.

The wool I used is sold by Lincraft in Australia and is called Zambezee, this is 8 ply wool (and I knitted on 4mm needles) - composition is 50% Tencel and 50% Arcylic with 85 metres per 50 gram ball. They do quite a few colours in the Zambezee.*


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. What a lucky friend.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job, lucky friend!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Eilish said:


> I've been knitting all my life. This is a present I have made for a friend for Christmas.


Lucky friend. The cardigan is beautiful, very well done.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It is so beautiful & grey seems to be one of my new favorite colors this week. 

Anita


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous piece of knitting. It looks so warm and cozy too. You're definitely in the "pro" category. That's quite a Christmas gift!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Your stitches are perfect! Wonderful sweater and thank you so much for sharing. It inspires me to try to knit better.


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

I have to agree I think this has to be one of the most beautiful and intricate Aran sweaters I have ever seen and you did a wonderful job your work is exquisite. I love the yarn you used also. This is truly a gift of love and one I'm sure your friend will treasure a lifetime. thank you for sharing your talents with us.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

This is a masterpiece!


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Iwould love to see a picture of your friend in the sweater. Or hear their reaction when they received it...


----------



## Zarifa (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for the information abouit the lovely sweater. I will try and do that. Zarifa


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

One of the loveliest cardigans I've ever seen. It would probably cost a mint in a department store. Your friend must be a true friend.


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

Just finished this and am about to send it 10,000 miles away


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,
Wow! What nice work!
Jean Marie


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

You do beautiful work!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,
I don't know if it was the same person who made the sweater that's on page 1 but they both are very nice sweaters and very nice work! Good job!
Jean Marie


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you design it or is a pattern available? Beautiful colors and a wonderful job. :thumbup:


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

I made this for my brother who lives in Dublin Ireland he was 70 in January so this was a present for him his twin sister lives here in Sydney and i have been knitting for years cannot sit unless i have some wool and knitting something i have this pattern for over 20 years and its very easy to follow my dear husband died on the25 May 2014 and i am just catching up on my E/m and knitting Forum


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

the Cardigan was for a dear best friend and she loved it


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Eilish said:


> I made this for my brother who lives in Dublin Ireland he was 70 in January so this was a present for him his twin sister lives here in Sydney and i have been knitting for years cannot sit unless i have some wool and knitting something i have this pattern for over 20 years and its very easy to follow my dear husband died on the25 May 2014 and i am just catching up on my E/m and knitting Forum


 Oh No! I'm Sorry to hear that! May God comfort you and your family!
Jean Marie


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss. God Bless all of you!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, thinking of you &#127799;


----------

